# Help with Yamaha golf clubs



## haydenw (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi All,

Just wondered if anyone knows anything about Yamaha golf irons. I picked up a set the other day - model - Yamaha Tour Pro MX-231 (3-9 iron - Blades). All i got from the guy i picked them up from was they belonged to his boss at Honda who got them when he went to Japan. (I'll post a picture of them later).

I guess what i'm after knowing, are they worth much? are they rare etc.. when were they made and how much did they cost new? - I've looked on the internet but cannot see anything regarding these clubs.



Any help is greatly appreciated.



Cheers,

Hayden


----------



## Redwood (Jun 2, 2010)

How many miles have they got on them?


----------



## THJahar (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.yamaha.co.jp/product/golf/
Japan has far more brands than over here, I'm guessing that they're not that special as yamaha are still producing clubs for the local market


----------



## haydenw (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally got around to taking Pictures, Here's the 7 Iron...


----------



## RGDave (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh, we are talking OLD blades.
Can't see they're worth much, if anything.
Sorry.

Maybe in Japan to a collector. If you can do Japanese, stick them on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.jp/


----------



## CannyFifer (Jun 3, 2010)

Try tourspec.com, would probably have cost a few bob new. seen a few posts on other forums regarding them (maybe you). appologies, welcome to the forum.


----------



## haydenw (Jun 3, 2010)

Cheers for the welcome guys, i did join up another forum the other day too so it probably was my post you saw on there.

To be honest i wasn't looking at getting rid of them, just wondered the history of the clubs. With regards to selling them in Japan, it's all Chinese to me!

I'll keep hold of them and will hopefully do them justice on the course one day. (Been playing for 2 years and am using Mizuno MX100's at the minute getting the handicap down!).

Hayden.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll keep hold of them and will hopefully do them justice on the course one day. .
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with them buggers!!


----------

